# outlines not lining up when embroidered



## Patches (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi all... I'm hoping a few of you can help me out with a problem I've been having..
My personally digitized images which have outlines usualy don't line up properly in one or more locations on the sew-out of the image (I've never sewn any images other than my own!).. I've attached a picture of an example..
Generally I tighten my 'background' stitching for 0.30 so the fabric colour doesn't show through too much.
A couple of my theories are that the innitial embroidering is pulling the fabric in different directions, or that perhaps it's the backing?! But this happens when using thick material like flexfit hats as well..
I try to set up my digitizing to sew from the inside - out as much as possible, but I am still relatively new to the digitizing process..
I don't think it's my machine (toyota 850) because in all other matters it lines things up perfectly..

Is this common?
If anyone has any ideas for solving this, I'd like to hear them.. Thanks.


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

Adrian, Try these few steps. Hope they help.
1. Use an extra piece of backing to stabilize your garment
2. Don't increase your density like that in an effort to keep the shirt from showing. Lower density back down to .40. Add more underlay ( I suggest 2 tatami underlays of 4mm length & 4mm spacing. One running 90º to your fill stitch, & one running 10º to your fill stitch. Never use an underlay that matches the angle your filling in.)
3. Change the angle of your fill stitch. Never run completely horizontal or vertical. The stitches will fall into the texture of the garment and can bleed into the border. I like to fill my objects at approx. 23º.
4. Add a little pull compensation to the fill and maybe the border if neccessary.

Hope this helps.....

Alex Rankin
Rankin Sports
Danbury, CT


----------



## Patches (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow dude, thanks a lot.. I'll post pictures of my results tomorrow morning, but for now I just want to say thanks for the advice...
The double tatiami underlay makes a huge difference, my outlines were perfect on the first test sew I did..

Also, at an angle of 23degrees, the .40 stitches doesn't look SO awkward - AND my sews bleeding was something I noticed in the past - but never thought to try and correct yet..

Thanks!
Patches


----------

